
Show HN: Build an App/API with a MultiCloud, GeoDistributed Back End in 10Mins - ctesh
https://www.macrometa.co/quickstart
======
ctesh
TL/DR: Macrometa is a geo-distributed CRDT database and serverless function
run time with the following capabilities 1\. 25 global locations - across AWS,
GCP, telecom and CDN PoPs 2\. Local Write and Read performance - your query
executes at the closest location to the request 3\. Strong consistency
guarantees (Strict ACID like for reads after writes to same loction - time
bound staleness for reads to different location after write to a specific
location) 4\. Automatic Concurrent conflict handling - only changes to the
same field of a JSON document can have conflicts and a winner is picked
globally for the conflict. Changes to different fields in the JSON doc are
merged. 5\. Multi model - Key/Value, JSON Doc, Graph, Stream, Time series etc
6\. Automatic REST API generation for queries to collections - write a query
and expose it as a REST end point - easier than graphQL - can mutate data. 7\.
Write serverless functions to be triggered by changes to Data in streams or
database 8\. Free 4 region developer account - no strings attached -
[https://www.macrometa.co/start](https://www.macrometa.co/start)

